# IP bzw GPS koordinaten....



## mille (11. Juli 2003)

... die hab ich von einem der mir in meinem gbook gedroht hat. Gut dacht ich mir, wenn der son spass kann, kann ich das schon lange.
Momentan hab ich seine IP: 80.135.57.52 (verwendet am 11.07.2003 bis ca 23.15 uhr - danach off) und die Ergebniss von einem bekannten:
Name: p50873934.dip.t-dialin.net
IP-Addrese: 80.135.57.52
Location: Cottbus (51.767N,  14.333E)
Netzwerk: 80-RIPE

Ganz wichtig sind die GPS Koordinaten (Location: Cottbus (51.767N,  14.333E). 

Kann mir jemand sagen welche strasse (hausnummer) das in cottbus ist?
Also hat jemand ein GPS gerät? oder kennt jemand ne seite mit einer GPS eingabe und strasseanzeige Oder kennt jemand, jemanden ueber den man den namen und die telefonnummer (das reicht mir) rausbekommen kann? (durch die IP mit datum & uhrzeit?)
hab schon an abuse@t-ipnet.de geschrieben, aber das dir mir namen schicken glaub ich kaum...


Wäre euch sehr dankbar 

warum das alles? ich kenn diese person garantiert, allerdings kann ich es nicht leiden wenn man hinterdem rücken oder gar in meinem gästebuch ueber mich SCHLECHT redet oder mir droht, sowas ist echt ziemlich dumm. Da sie die person garantiert nicht im reallife äußern wird,  will ich auf sie zugehen!

dank noch mal 

basti


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

Die GPS Koordinaten werden dir wenn dann den Standpunkt des T-Online Einwahlknotens in Cottbus preisgeben.

An die Koordinaten des Users kommst du nicht ran. Wenn du einen whois auf mich machst, bekommst du soweit ich mich erinnern kann, den T-Online Einwahlknoten Krefeld angezeigt ob wohl ich in Mönchengladbach wohne (Luftlinienunterschied ~30km).


----------

